# Beautiful all original 1915 Triumph Gloria



## jimbo53 (Sep 25, 2021)

Saw this on Facebook. This is how it is listed:
Listed by Rhys Atkins
"c.1915 Gloria loop frame
From my research this is a Triumph model 12 without the eccentric bottom bracket, made from Triumphs parts bin during the war.
I have done a very sensitive restoration of this bike back to rideable, everything is original aside from tyres, tubes and the chain."

What an exceptional true survivor that deserves to be in a museum.


----------



## Majdotkool (Sep 25, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> Saw this on Facebook. This is how it is listed:
> Listed by Rhys Atkins
> "c.1915 Gloria loop frame
> From my research this is a Triumph model 12 without the eccentric bottom bracket, made from Triumphs parts bin during the war.
> ...



she is a Beauty!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice to see it with the steering lock still fitted.
You see so many bikes of this era missing those little details.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 5, 2021)

Incredible that it's all there. Easily could have gone to the scrap yard for the War effort.


----------



## slowride (Oct 5, 2021)

Awesome. So front brake has linkage or cable inside handlebars? No rear brake or is it foot brake/coaster? Now that’s patina!


----------

